# Looking for Arbor Press Plans



## darkzero (Oct 5, 2017)

Anyone have a copy of the plans for this mini arbor press? Looks like it was a school project. I just want to build it as a project. I won't be using it. Looks tiny, I'm thinking of maybe even making it smaller. I hope someone out there has a copy of it.

Thanks!


----------



## tweinke (Oct 5, 2017)

That would be an excellent project!


----------



## brino (Oct 6, 2017)

Neat. A small one would make a nice nut-cracker for Christmas........

-brino


----------



## francist (Oct 6, 2017)

I found quite a number of references to this. It appears it was and still is a very popular project at the engineering college level. There are also several grabcad files available for download if one is subscribed to that.

This was the best set of actual drawings that I found, although it is minus the manual handle (an air actuator has been substituted). Wouldn't be hard to figure that part, though.

I don't know if it's cool to use these, they're part of a college curriculum, but I didn't have to do anything fancy to find them. Just searched "arbor press project plans" and here these were

http://www.nashua.edu/paradisem1/IE...Unit_2/Activities/Project2_3_1Arbor_Press.htm

-frank


----------



## darkzero (Oct 9, 2017)

francist said:


> I found quite a number of references to this. It appears it was and still is a very popular project at the engineering college level. There are also several grabcad files available for download if one is subscribed to that.
> 
> This was the best set of actual drawings that I found, although it is minus the manual handle (an air actuator has been substituted). Wouldn't be hard to figure that part, though.
> 
> ...



Thanks Frank. I was hoping for the actual plans in either pdf or jpg. That'll work though if I'm unable to find them.


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 9, 2017)

Most computer stuff I don't know how to do. 
But, here is a copy of the Arbor press in pdf format.
I added an original link to the pdf.

Daryl
MN


----------



## darkzero (Oct 9, 2017)

Uglydog said:


> Most computer stuff I don't know how to do.
> But, here is a copy of the Arbor press in pdf format.
> I added an original link to the pdf.
> 
> ...



Thanks Daryl, I was expecting to find 2D prints as that's what they used when I took the machining course at my local CC. I guess that has changed or maybe it was just my old school instructor. That will do.


----------



## ddickey (Dec 24, 2017)

Did you build this yet? Parts list is aluminum. Would aluminum be a suitable material? I'm thinking not.


----------



## Asm109 (Dec 24, 2017)

That is a really tiny press. the base is 2.5 x 3 something inches. So Aluminum would be okay.  Its not a very rigid design. the column clamps to the base with one bolt.  I would make it out of CR steel.  Stiffer and cheaper than Aluminum.  That is billed as a modeling exercise, not something I would want to build.


----------

